# Stuffed Chickens



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of bonelesse whole stuffed chicken. Today I'm using mushrooms, spinach, and ricotta cheese. I'll post up a few of my favorites after I get this one in the Egg. What are your favorites?


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

I love the crawfish etoufee stuffed ones from Cajun Specialty. Yours sounds great as well. Do you debone yourself or have a butcher do it? Never could figure out the deboning while keeping the bird intact.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I LOVE the ones from CSM. They are hard to beat. I debone my own, very easy to do. Check out YouTube it has a few good videos on there.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

My mom made some chicken breasts the other night that were awesome. She took boneless breasts, cut them in half like a hamburger bun but left just a little intact like a hing. She took parmesan cheese and pepperonies and put them in the middle of the halves, put them in flour, then egg wash, then panko. She then took some canola oil in a skillet and fried each side til golden brown. Put them in a baking dish and baked them til they were done on the insides. Absolutely delicious. I wonder if instead of baking them we did them on the grill how it would turn out.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't seem to stay away from the Cajun Specialty.


----------



## jgf383 (Jan 3, 2010)

Any of you guys cook stuffed chickens on the egg if so do you wrap it in foil


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

sounds goood, got me a EGG saturday!! cooked two ribeyes last nite!!! GOOOOD!!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I cook mine on the Egg, no I don't use tin foil. I have never used tin foil for anything on the Egg I believe.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

you guys got me hungry for stuffed chicken.. made some today. it was delicous...


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Cooked a Pork Stuffed Boneless Chicken from Best Stop in Scott,La last night.
Fantastic with Roasted Peppers(yellow,green,red).Onions,Yellow and Zuchinni
Squash and Carrots. Wild Rice and a nice Baguette. All on the EGG except the rice. :chef:


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

try taking chicken breasts, butterflied, and stuffing them with mozzarella, sliced green olives, and artichoke hearts that have been pre mixed in a seperate bowl. drizzle with a little olive oil and bake (or egg it) on 350 for 45min or till chicken is cooked. Pull out of oven for last 5mins and sprinkle with cheese on top, season with very little lemon and pepper.


----------

